
So You Sold Your Company For Millions, What Next? - KB
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/so_you_sold_your_company_for_millions.php
======
palish
Step 1) Profit

Step 2) ???

Wait.. what?

~~~
donna
Step 2) Invest and repeat

------
rchambers
execute and repeat.

